# Latest PDIM Software / Hardware Versions



## AlgUSF123 (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anyone know what the latest versions for the PDIM are? My phone acts a little quirky and I was wondering if they have updated the PDIM software. When they flashed my ECU this week it cleared up a lot of the annoyances I was having.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think I saw DB Hardware / DE Firmware in another thread.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah I think DB/DE is the latest now. I can't find the A2DP PDIM module with DE though.

Would you be able to check which version you have for us? Pres and hold the Menu Button for 5+ seconds when playing music on a USB stick.


----------



## JetteJ (Jul 25, 2016)

115 said:


> My 2014 Cruze LT still has the factory PDIM and the HW/SW versions are DB/DE


----------

